# My Apologies



## christianhunter (Oct 17, 2010)

I started two threads of a controversial nature.While I do not offer an apology for my stance,I do for my behavior.I deleted The two threads,mainly because of three people,who need to work on their people skills.Apparently we are not going to be able to have Christian Discussions as was first thought after all.


----------



## SarahFair (Oct 17, 2010)

I hope I was not one of those people.
Too bad you deleted. I enjoy a good convo on something that calls views from all kinds of religions


----------



## centerpin fan (Oct 17, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> ... I deleted The two threads ...



I make a conscious effort to limit my posts solely because members here have the ability to delete threads.  (I've never seen this in any other forum.). I don't want to make the time and effort to post and then have the thread deleted by the thread starter.

I'm sorry you felt the need to delete, but I wish you hadn't done it.  You can start a thread, but you don't own it, IMO.



OK, I'm off my soapbox, now.


----------



## christianhunter (Oct 17, 2010)

SarahFair said:


> I hope I was not one of those people.
> Too bad you deleted. I enjoy a good convo on something that calls views from all kinds of religions



You most certainly were not one.You are always very polite,it was a few guys who were basically calling me a liar.One is on my ignore,now,one of the others is a Christian,and the other is a new guy who may have a short stay,if he doesn't sharpen up on his people skills.


----------



## christianhunter (Oct 17, 2010)

centerpin fan said:


> I make a conscious effort to limit my posts solely because members here have the ability to delete threads.  (I've never seen this in any other forum.). I don't want to make the time and effort to post and then have the thread deleted by the thread starter.
> 
> I'm sorry you felt the need to delete, but I wish you hadn't done it.  You can start a thread, but you don't own it, IMO.
> 
> ...



I was basically called a liar,and called out by three key board heroes.I didn't own the Thread,but my temper was hurting my witness.Sorry,but I did have the right,or they would still be up.The Admin would have deleted it anyway those guys had me angry.


----------



## Dominic (Oct 17, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> Apparently we are not going to be able to have Christian Discussions as was first thought after all.



If you could define a "Christian Discussion" I think it would be helpful.

Who is allowed to take part in a "Christian Discussion"?

Who is not allowed to take part in a "Christian Discussion"?

How is a "Christian Discussion" to be conducted?


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Oct 17, 2010)

Well I guess I want be able to participate if we have to have people skills.


----------



## apoint (Oct 17, 2010)

Funny to me how we have a separated Christian forum but still have atheist being degrading to us unprovoked along with name calling, braking forum rules .


----------



## packrat (Oct 17, 2010)

*?*



apoint said:


> Funny to me how we have a separated Christian forum but still have atheist being degrading to us unprovoked along with name calling, braking forum rules .



That's cause the devil will always hang around till the day The Lord puts him in his eternal place.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 17, 2010)

apoint said:


> Funny to me how we have a separated Christian forum but still have atheist being degrading to us unprovoked along with name calling, braking forum rules .



I'm surprised about that also.
I guess the change wasn't what I thought it was.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 17, 2010)

packrat said:


> That's cause the devil will always hang around till the day The Lord puts him in his eternal place.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 17, 2010)

apoint said:


> Funny to me how we have a separated Christian forum but still have atheist being degrading to us unprovoked along with name calling, braking forum rules .



Are you kidding ? How many threads of I don't believe in God can they start , or how many Discussions can they start.
They need us to feed on their hatred for God.


----------



## earl (Oct 17, 2010)

All of ya'll must have missed this part of ch's post .

''one of the others is a Christian,''

Funny how that works when you see only what you want to see.


----------



## apoint (Oct 17, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> Are you kidding ? How many threads of I don't believe in God can they start , or how many Discussions can they start.
> They need us to feed on their hatred for God.



 Ain't that the truth. Now that explains alot. They really love their hate for God and Christians. They dont have anything better to do than  get on here and hate, pitiful
excuse for existence. I love talking to unbelievers if their looking for the truth but these only come here to disrupt and show their disdain for God.
 Too bad we cant get thru a meaningfull discussion without this garbage going on. The forum change has accomplished nothing because the christians are always wrong even on their own forum.


----------



## apoint (Oct 17, 2010)

Dominic said:


> If you could define a "Christian Discussion" I think it would be helpful.
> 
> Who is allowed to take part in a "Christian Discussion"?
> 
> ...



 Good question's Dominic. Atheist would be welcome if they were seeking the truth and asking questions. 
 Looks more like their on a seek and destroy mission and to degrade Christian beliefs. The Christians get along just fine even in disagreements.
 Its the blatant attack  of the atheist thats doing all the harm.
 Low jack posted " boycott Israel" and it was immediately attacked by the atheist degrading the Jews.
 Unprovoked and breaking forum rules. Yea big improvement from what we use to have.
  Same reason CH shut down his thread, same instigators.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 17, 2010)

We need to all make up our mind not to ever respond to their nonsense posts.


----------



## TTom (Oct 17, 2010)

OK Christian hunter I'm not going to be one sided here.

I agree calling you a liar was over the line.

However if you are unwilling for whatever reason to provided the details of a story then it's disingenuous to try to offer it up as proof.

If I can't verify the truth of a story independently then it serves no purpose other than hearsay.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 17, 2010)

TTom said:


> OK Christian hunter I'm not going to be one sided here.
> 
> I agree calling you a liar was over the line.
> 
> ...


 
The forums were segregated so those that do not believe as the Forum Title suggest can have their own venue to vent / discuss / or start their own thread addressing a similar topic if they so choose.

As to deleting the thread due to derailing and maligned behavior; a simple PM to a moderator or administrator will usually take care of those that are out of line.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 18, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> I started two threads of a controversial nature.While I do not offer an apology for my stance,I do for my behavior.



I accept your apology and I am willing to forget the whole matter.  Thanks.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 18, 2010)

Anytime you discuss Religion or politics in an open forum your gonna have arguments and folks are gonna get hurt!!!!IMO you should have a daily bible verse and a prayer list and thats it.This is a outdoor ,hunting and fishing forum thats gotten to big and now is trying to accommodate any and everyone( i mean a atheist sub- category in the spiritual help and religious discussions section,come on)next there will be sections for atheist who own 3 legged dogs,ones who dont,a cat lovers section,people who own monkeys and so on.there's probably a lot of folks on here that dont even hunt or fish or enjoy the outdoors all they want to be is cyberspace cowboys  sitting on there computer all day string up trouble.....Woodies needs a serious revamping IMO and needs to Keep it simple and get back to there roots....and for the ones who keep replying to the same old troublemakers then you deserve what you get, its quite simple if you ignore them they will simply go away,its folly for them and if you dont play along its not fun for them any longer!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 18, 2010)

fish hawk said:


> Anytime you discuss Religion or politics in an open forum your gonna have arguments and folks are gonna get hurt!!!!IMO you should have a daily bible verse and a prayer list and thats it.This is a outdoor ,hunting and fishing forum thats gotten to big and now is trying to accommodate any and everyone( i mean a atheist sub- category in the spiritual help and religious discussions section,come on)next there will be sections for atheist who own 3 legged dogs,ones who dont,a cat lovers section,people who own monkeys and so on.there's probably a lot of folks on here that dont even hunt or fish or enjoy the outdoors all they want to be is cyberspace cowboys sitting on there computer all day string up trouble.....Woodies needs a serious revamping IMO and needs to Keep it simple and get back to there roots....and for the ones who keep replying to the same old troublemakers then you deserve what you get, its quite simple if you ignore them they will simply go away,its folly for them and if you dont play along its not fun for them any longer!!!


 
So in your opinion we should get rid of any spiritual discussion forums and stick strictly to hunting and fishing forums, is that correct?


----------



## hummerpoo (Oct 18, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> They need us to feed on their hatred for God.



I didn't see the problem develop but if I understand it correctly from this thread I would like to say that the problem is clearly described in scripture, and more than one effective response is given.  Discernment is required in choosing the correct response.  Ronnie mentioned one, carefully placed coals is another, and I believe there are more.

God calls upon us all to grow in service to Him.  He also tells us that we must lean upon Him for the strength required for that growth.  Pain and failure are the result of attempting growth by our own resources (Gal. 3:3 I think).

As an occasional reader, I have been more occasional since the change in format.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So in your opinion we should get rid of any spiritual discussion forums and stick strictly to hunting and fishing forums, is that correct?



Yes.Just a daily bible verse and a prayer list would suffice.The best way to discuss religion is face to face that way people cant hide behind a computer screen and type things they wouldn't normally say to you if they were looking you eye to eye.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> I started two threads of a controversial nature.While I do not offer an apology for my stance,I do for my behavior.I deleted The two threads,mainly because of three people,who need to work on their people skills.Apparently we are not going to be able to have Christian Discussions as was first thought after all.





As the thread starter, you have the right, and the option, to delete your own thread without any explanation at all. You don`t owe an apology to anybody.


----------



## centerpin fan (Oct 18, 2010)

fish hawk said:


> ... next there will be sections for atheist who own 3 legged dogs ...



I will volunteer to moderate that one.  I'll have to split my time between it and the "blind, left-handed dentists who fly fish" forum, but it'll be worth it.

Love your signature line, BTW.  That's one of my favorite passages in all of scripture.  I particularly like the KJV:

_As the hart panteth after the water brooks, so panteth my soul after thee, O God._


----------



## apoint (Oct 18, 2010)

fish hawk said:


> Yes.Just a daily bible verse and a prayer list would suffice.The best way to discuss religion is face to face that way people cant hide behind a computer screen and type things they wouldn't normally say to you if they were looking you eye to eye.



Amen to that.


----------



## earl (Oct 18, 2010)

fish hawk said:


> Yes.Just a daily bible verse and a prayer list would suffice.The best way to discuss religion is face to face that way people cant hide behind a computer screen and type things they wouldn't normally say to you if they were looking you eye to eye.





There is already a forum for that . There is no need to post on the other spiritual subforums. There are also no rules that you have to participate in the other sub forums to use the ''prayer and daily verse '' section. 
Face it . Christians have every thing they asked for already in place. They just have to evangelize in ALL the subforums. And we nonChristians feel the same need to return the favor .

If you just want prayer and daily bible verses and nothing else , check out the very first subforum. You rarely see ''others'' in there.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 18, 2010)

I agree earl and see your point.....Thanks.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 18, 2010)

earl said:


> There is already a forum for that . There is no need to post on the other spiritual subforums. There are also no rules that you have to participate in the other sub forums to use the ''prayer and daily verse '' section.
> 
> If you just want prayer and daily bible verses and nothing else , check out the very first subforum. You rarely see ''others'' in there.



Amen to all that.  I find it hilarious that somebody has precisely what he wants already in place but it's not enough still.  I honestly wonder if that was just trolling, but whatever.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 18, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Amen to all that.  I find it hilarious that somebody has precisely what he wants already in place but it's not enough still.  I honestly wonder if that was just trolling, but whatever.



I never said I wanted more I said there should be less.WOW,talk about misinterpretation.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 18, 2010)

fish hawk said:


> I never said I wanted more I said there should be less.WOW,talk about misinterpretation.



Yes, misinterpretation on your part.  I never said you wanted more or less.  It appears control and exclusivity are the aim here.  At any rate, my recommendation is that you stick to the spiritual prayer & encouragement forum (or whatever it's called) and you'll have what  you're wishing for and everybody wins.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 18, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> I honestly wonder if that was just trolling, but whatever.



WOW your right.I do love to fish
Matthew 4:19 Come, follow me," Jesus said, "and I will make you fishers of men."


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 18, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> We need to all make up our mind not to ever respond to their nonsense posts.



Best Idea I've heard yet.

The Ignore button is wonderful.
Besides being insulters and God haters they are also cowardly, as soon as you answer them , they go running to the Moderators and cry we are calling them names, LOL
Never met such a group of whimps !


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 18, 2010)

apoint said:


> Amen to that.



X2


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 18, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> Besides being insulters and God haters they are also cowardly, as soon as you answer them , *they go running to the Moderators and cry we are calling them names, LOL Never met such a group of whimps *! :



Contradict yourself much?


----------



## Jeffriesw (Oct 18, 2010)

CH, Maybe you ought to delete this also, it seems to be going nowhere in a hurry.


----------



## christianhunter (Oct 18, 2010)

earl said:


> All of ya'll must have missed this part of ch's post .
> 
> ''one of the others is a Christian,''
> 
> Funny how that works when you see only what you want to see.



Strange thing is,out of the three.He is the only one who has posted on this one so far.I guess he didn't view his wise crack request as offensive.


----------



## Dominic (Oct 18, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> Strange thing is,out of the three.He is the only one who has posted on this one so far.I guess he didn't view his wise crack request as offensive.



Was it me?

Oh let it be me

No wait you said Christian

I'm Catholic


----------



## christianhunter (Oct 18, 2010)

QUOTE=Dominic;5422018]It was me 

Maybe I didn't want you to make a hobby,in prying in David's tragedy."Public Record" to me is an invasion of privacy.


----------



## Dominic (Oct 18, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> Maybe I didn't want you to make a hobby, in prying in David's tragedy. “Public Record" to me is an invasion of privacy.



Then maybe you shouldn't have mentioned it in a public forum, to defend yourself. You made "David's tragedy" a part of the "Public Record" not me.

You used "David's tragedy" for your own devices and needs 

You exploited "David's tragedy” to get the upper hand on a bunch of losers on an internet forum.

Really who were you arguing with Bottle Hunter, that guy has huffed more bug spray then you have sold, who was the other one?


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 18, 2010)

I feel that Catholic Love, LOL


----------



## Dominic (Oct 19, 2010)

Let me get this straight. 

CH puts up a thread about Halloween, and as part of his reasons why people should not participate in Halloween, talks about someone from his family that was given laced gum. He mentions their name, their age, and the county in which it occurs, he even says “check the records”, because he feels like Bottle Hunter and someone else has called him a liar. I ask “what year?” and then CH deletes the thread. 

Now CH puts up an apology thread talking about how he “deleted the two threads, mainly because of three people, who need to work on their people skills. Apparently, we are not going to be able to have Christian Discussions as was first thought after all.” And “it was a few guys who were basically calling me a liar. One is on my ignore, now, one of the others is a Christian, and the other is a new guy who may have a short stay, if he doesn't sharpen up on his people skills.”. It turns out that I was the “Christian”, and it is now I who am exploiting the family member of CH and not him and I am the one not being loving. 

CH, I have to say you sure have a gift for turning an apology thread into a blaming others for things you feel guilt about thread.


----------



## Dominic (Oct 19, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> I feel that Catholic Love, LOL



I thought I was on your ignore list Al, or was that just a convenient lie.


----------



## christianhunter (Oct 19, 2010)

Dominic said:


> Let me get this straight.
> 
> CH puts up a thread about Halloween, and as part of his reasons why people should not participate in Halloween, talks about someone from his family that was given laced gum. He mentions their name, their age, and the county in which it occurs, he even says “check the records”, because he feels like Bottle Hunter and someone else has called him a liar. I ask “what year?” and then CH deletes the thread.
> 
> ...



Well guilt maybe yes,mentioning his name,most definately.He is not my relative,but my nieces.It is truth,that I thought would not be questioned,out of respect to the individual.I provided all of the info necessary.It is a record of the courts,but the perps were never caught.He is basically a grown man,with a childs mind now.I deleted the thread,because I was getting too angry.You it so happens was the least of my anger,the other two were the central point.Remember the rules of the forum,I can't call anyone out.The info you have posted,was determined by you,and you were right on two counts.I will not give the others name,for the sake of not getting an infraction.This happened in the 70's,and he was a minor child then.There is a possibility that his name may not be a matter of record.Regardless I will not give you his last name.Refer to me as a liar,as the other two did.I know I'm not,and could care less.I have moved on,since the deletion,so let it go.


----------



## earl (Oct 19, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> Best Idea I've heard yet.
> 
> The Ignore button is wonderful.
> Besides being insulters and God haters they are also cowardly, as soon as you answer them , they go running to the Moderators and cry we are calling them names, LOL
> Never met such a group of whimps !



From the rules and guidelines...

PRIVATE MESSAGES: Private Messages are intended to be precisely that. Do not post any private message or private email on the Forum. These messages are intended by the author to be private. Communication of this type may be posted by Administrators of the Forum if they deem it appropriate material for the Forum.


Posts containing personal attacks or harassing, inflammatory, vulgar, abusive, threatening, sexually-oriented, hateful, or obscene language are prohibited on this Forum. Posts violating this prohibition will be removed. A member who violates this prohibition may be banned from the Forum.


Ain't it funny how the Christians are never at fault ? Those evil atheists got them in trouble. What a joke.


----------



## apoint (Oct 19, 2010)

Sounds to me like your doing all the crying earl.


----------



## earl (Oct 19, 2010)

apoint said:


> Sounds to me like your doing all the crying earl.



Now how do you figure that Apoint ?  You can't get under my skin with your PMs ,why do you think you can upset me here ? 

You may want to read the FRUIT thread . You are sadly lacking in all of them. However your continual attacks on me in public and private sure do look like proof that I am your Waterloo . 
Like you guys keep saying , the ignore button is a great feature. It also keeps you from ruining what little Christian reputation you have left.


How ironic that you chose the APOLOGY thread to attack me once again.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 19, 2010)

apoint said:


> Sounds to me like your doing all the crying earl.





earl said:


> Now how do you figure that Apoint ?  You can't get under my skin with your PMs ,why do you think you can upset me here ?
> 
> You may want to read the FRUIT thread . You are sadly lacking in all of them. However your continual attacks on me in public and private sure do look like proof that I am your Waterloo .
> Like you guys keep saying , the ignore button is a great feature. It also keeps you from ruining what little Christian reputation you have left.
> ...





It would be in the best interests of both of you, to utilize the ignore feature.


----------



## Dominic (Oct 19, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> It is truth,that I thought would not be questioned,out of respect to the individual.



Then maybe it is a lesson learned. To you it is a truth, because you know the facts of case. To others it is neither true or untrue until it has been proven or disproven.

I could say that pesticides from Orkin caused the death of my best friend, and I am sure you would ask for proof, because it is quite a claim. Would you call me a liar if I refused to produce? Or would you take my word for it?



christianhunter said:


> Regardless I will not give you his last name.Refer to me as a liar,as the other two did.I know I'm not,and could care less.I have moved on,since the deletion,so let it go.



No one asked for his last name, and as far as I know I never called you a liar.

Personally, I do not think you are liar. 

I personally have never heard of a case of purposely tainted Halloween candy, does that mean it has never happened? No. Does that mean if I heard of one I would want to verify it? Yes. This is all that was going here.


----------



## Dominic (Oct 19, 2010)

apoint said:


> Sounds to me like your doing all the crying earl.



<`//><


----------



## christianhunter (Oct 19, 2010)

Dominic said:


> Then maybe it is a lesson learned. To you it is a truth, because you know the facts of case. To others it is neither true or untrue until it has been proven or disproven.
> 
> I could say that pesticides from Orkin caused the death of my best friend, and I am sure you would ask for proof, because it is quite a claim. Would you call me a liar if I refused to produce? Or would you take my word for it?
> 
> ...



For the record,I'm no longer angry.You are right, you did not call me a liar.I may have taken your post wrong.So how about this?
Lets call a truce on this one,how about it?


----------



## Dominic (Oct 19, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> Lets call a truce on this one,how about it?



That works


----------

